# ToeZup.com Sig and Ad Banner Contest! 200,000 Credits + Hoodie!



## ToeZup

*The winner will receive 200,000 credits from MLS, MJB23, NikosCC, UFCFANN33 and me and a free pullover hoodie, any size, black or ash. Second place will receive 100,000 credits from plazzman.

The contest ends Sunday November 9th at 11:59pm est. and voting starts Monday November 10th. Thank you.*

*The Request:*

This contest is for a new sig some new advertising banners that will make their way to the mma news sites. 

*Each entry must consist of a sig entry and an advertising banner entry.*


*Pics:*

*Create a new ToeZup logo if you can otherwise I have attached logo images for everyone.

Fighter pics can be found here: www.toezup.com

Fight and misc pics can be found here: www.myspace.com/toezupgear (Click on Pictures)

Fight and misc pics can be found here: http://www.mmajacked.com/24531 (Click on Pictures)


*Title:* ToeZup.com


*Sub-Text:* "MMA.Boxing.Wrestling"


*More Sub-Text:* Fight Gear


*Colors:* Red, Black, White, Silver/Grey


*Size:* 425 x 225


*Advertising Banner?:* Yes

*Size:* Pick from any of these formats: *486x60*, *300x250*, *160x600*.​


----------



## Toxic

I am so all over this one,


----------



## K R Y

Likewise!


----------



## MJB23

I'm getting in on this. I'll also be donating 45,000 points to the winner as long as I don't win.


----------



## ToeZup

Good stuff guys. Thank you.



MJB23 said:


> I'm getting in on this. I'll also be donating 45,000 points to the winner as long as I don't win.


Wow you are the man MJ.


----------



## Toxic

MJB23 said:


> I'm getting in on this. I'll also be donating 45,000 points to the winner as long as I don't win.


... Really well, maybe all the participants should send me there emails so I can send a special sportsmanship email to them, just dont worry about those warnings from Norton, they arent important, unno:


----------



## ToeZup

^^^Hahaha, nicely done.

Good luck everyone. I'm looking forward to see what you guys come up with for a new logo and other designs.


----------



## UFCFAN33

Ill put in another 30000 credits for the winner! Good luck guys!


----------



## ToeZup

Awsome UFCFAN, you the man thank you very much.

*So that is 80,000 credits total! Amazing.*


----------



## NikosCC

I'll add 20k so make it an even 100k..


----------



## ToeZup

WOW thank you NikosCC.

You guys are the greatest, no doubt about it.


----------



## Steph05050

well i gave it a try


----------



## MLS

100k from me sound good?


----------



## ToeZup

Thank you very much Steph05050, great work my friend.

Thank you so so much MLS I don't even know how to thank you guys. Every single person in this thread will be rep't.


----------



## NikosCC

MLS said:


> 100k from me sound good?


Damn Admins trying to show us little folk up hahaha


----------



## K R Y

Just noticed i got some credits from going premium! 10k to the winner also.


----------



## plazzman

Ok, just so I'm cool too, I shall enter this, but since I'm admin, if I do win (which I most likely will) I will give 100,000 points to the 2nd place person (if Tony chooses one)


----------



## ToeZup

That sounds great plazz thank you so much. This is a serious score for the winner and 2nd place.

I can not wait to see what you guys come up with. Steph already kicked things off nicely.


----------



## Toxic

plazzman said:


> Ok, just so I'm cool too, I shall enter this, but since I'm admin, if I do win (which I most likely will) I will give 100,000 points to the 2nd place person (if Tony chooses one)


Im confused is Tony picking a winner or is it voting?


----------



## ToeZup

The finalists will be placed in a voting thread starting Monday November 10th until Saturday night. The members are picking the winners. 1st place gets 200,000 credits and a hoodie and 2nd place gets 100,000 credits. So it's in the hands of the members.


----------



## bbjd7

Wow Toezup way to show up the BBJD sig challenge.

Haha but honestly this is fantastic can't wait to vote on this.


----------



## MJB23

Just in case anyone was wondering there isn't going to be a SOTW competition this week. 

I figured everyone would want to focus more on ToeZup contest so the SOTW will resume next week.


----------



## ToeZup

bbjd7 said:


> Wow Toezup way to show up the BBJD sig challenge.
> 
> Haha but honestly this is fantastic can't wait to vote on this.


HAHA, man I have never seen so many good sigs in a sig request thread. You have to be very happy with that turnout.

Thanks BBJD. :thumb02:



MJB23 said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering there isn't going to be a SOTW competition this week.
> 
> I figured everyone would want to focus more on ToeZup contest so the SOTW will resume next week.


Thank you MJB23 that will increase the turnout big time. raise01:


----------



## K R Y

My entry , gl all!


----------



## ToeZup

Good stuff KryOnicle, great job. Thank you very much. Rep't


----------



## Toxic

Damn I just want everyone to get there entrants in, mine is done but Im not gonna unleash it so early and let some of these guys know what they are up against (if they know it might motivate them and I dont want to get crushed)


----------



## chuck8807

im gunna make something for this too


----------



## chuck8807

i was gunna hold off on mine too like you toxid but i figured get it in first before someone uses an idea similar to mine and then i look like the guy who stole ideas lol


----------



## chuck8807

the main sig


----------



## chuck8807

side banner ad


----------



## chuck8807

small banner


----------



## chuck8807

the almost square ad


----------



## ToeZup

Great work chuck thank you very much they look great. Rep't.


----------



## Toxic

Well here is my go,


----------



## ToeZup

Outstanding work Toxic. You have a graphic gift my friend. Thank you.


----------



## Toxic

Thanks Toez, I love that advertising banner, it turned out better than I imagined and I was hesitant to post it for fear of somebody stealing my .gif idea.


----------



## MJB23

Yeah you shouldn't have posted that because I'm totally jacking the gif idea.


----------



## Toxic

I hate you


----------



## ToeZup

HAHAHA, you knew that was coming. Either way man great job. I like the way you think when it comes to graphic design.

This is going to be a great contest.


----------



## Toxic

I knew it was coming to but Ive been sitting on that for days and Im super prouf of it, patience was never a virtue I was blessed with.


----------



## plazzman

Hey Tony, would these guys still be elligable to compete if, say by some odd chance they all ended up being banned? :dunno:


----------



## Toxic

I here by start the petition to ban Plazz for misconduct unbecoming an administrator inside the Plazzvan.


----------



## ToeZup

plazzman said:


> Hey Tony, would these guys still be elligable to compete if, say by some odd chance they all ended up being banned? :dunno:


HAHAHA, elligability would be gone unless a ToeZup product of some sorts was purchased. hahaha


----------



## Steph05050

great work guys...this should be good


----------



## Composure

Good work fellas.



















Not sure if I can throw up a revised version, if not that's cool. If I can here it is:


----------



## ToeZup

Great work Composure and thanks for entering man I always look forward to your work.


----------



## Toxic

Composure said:


> Not sure if I can throw up a revised version, if not that's cool. If I can here it is:



Honestly man I like the top one better, I dont know if its just my monitor settings but I find the bottom one I struggle to see the pics throught the fog.


----------



## ToeZup

I like the 1st one more as well.


----------



## Composure

Yeah I felt it was a bit plain so added some effects. Thanks Tony.


----------



## Toxic

I dont get a thank you?!?! Oh thats the way its gonna be eh, I guess the gloves are off for this competition.


----------



## Composure

Toxic said:


> I dont get a thank you?!?! Oh thats the way its gonna be eh, I guess the gloves or off for this competition.


Thanks Tox.


----------



## Toxic

Damn your sweet sweet words Composure, I cant stay mad at you... :wink03:


----------



## Composure

Toxic said:


> Damn your sweet sweet words Composure, I cant stay mad at you... :wink03:


Word. Thanks bud.


----------



## ToeZup

HAHAHA, you guys are out of control.

*Only 2 full days left everyone. Good luck.*


----------



## D.P.

Sup guys, here's my entry:

*Sig*










*Ad*


----------



## ToeZup

Thank you so much D.P. Great work man. Rep't.

*The contest will be ending this Sunday the 9th and voting begins Monday the 10th. Good luck everyone.*


----------



## Toxic

I'd also like to remind all the contestants that the sportsmanlike thing to do is to vote for ME ok?


----------



## ToeZup

HAHAHA, I love it. It had to be done I understand.


----------



## Toxic

Well Toez I wouldnt want it to be unfair so in return for all of them voting for me of course I would vote for one of thier pieces, Im all heart man.


----------



## K R Y

Toxic said:


> Well Toez I wouldnt want it to be unfair so in return for all of them voting for me of course I would vote for one of thier pieces, Im all heart man.


As long as thats mine, I'll see the amazing sportsmanship involved.

Anyone elses...


----------



## ToeZup

HAHAHA, Sounds good gentlemen. Thank you.


----------



## scottysullivan

Here you go...


----------



## Composure

Toxic said:


> I'd also like to remind all the contestants that the sportsmanlike thing to do is to vote for ME ok?


I thought the sportsmanlike thing to do was put my fist on Cote's chin.


----------



## Toxic

Um Ok :confused03:


----------



## ToeZup

You guys are animals. Good luck guys.

Thank you very much scottysullivan, great piece of work my friend.


----------



## Toxic

I think we should close this now and open the voting before that idea jacking MJB gets his entrant in....


----------



## MJB23

No way that idea jacking MJB only has half of his entry done and needs tomorrow morning to finish the rest.


----------



## Toxic

even more reason to close it now...


----------



## MJB23

Somebody sounds scared


----------



## Toxic

Dammit I havent won one yet I want to win the big one!!! Im greedy ok!!!


----------



## Composure

Toxic said:


> Dammit I havent won one yet I want to win the big one!!! Im greedy ok!!!



Are you a je..... nevermind.:bye02:


----------



## MJB23

Don't worry you have a good chance with this one. Your stuff is tight.

For some reason I can't get into GFX much anymore thats why this one is taking me a long time and I haven't done anything new for the SOTW in awhile.


----------



## NikosCC

MJB23 said:


> Don't worry you have a good chance with this one. Your stuff is tight.
> 
> For some reason I can't get into GFX much anymore thats why this one is taking me a long time and I haven't done anything new for the SOTW in awhile.


Lol i know the feeling.. Im tired of doing them i do some here and there but im not really into it anymore..


----------



## MJB23

I don't have time to make the sig so I'm gonna drop out.

Here's the banner I made. I was going for something simple.


----------



## ToeZup

I hear you guys in regards to making sigs and what not. After you have put your heart and soul into a few of them the urge starts to go away because it's such an involved process. You just get burnt out from it. I hear that. Thanks for that banner MJB23.


----------



## D.P.

I get excited just for doing sigs for credits, image a physical prize lol, this is great!


----------



## ToeZup

Thanks D.P. we appreciate that. We wish all of you good luck.

*The contest ends tonight at 11:59pm est. Keep an eye out for the voting thread tomorrow.*


----------



## plazzman

Oh snap, I was on a hot date last night, so I couldn't get it done on time. But best of luck to everyone, and my offer of points still stands.

Sorry I keep bailing on your contests, Tony.


----------



## ToeZup

plazzman said:


> Oh snap, I was on a hot date last night, so I couldn't get it done on time. But best of luck to everyone, and my offer of points still stands.
> 
> Sorry I keep bailing on your contests, Tony.


It's all good plazz. You still have 7 hours if you want to give it a shot though man. :thumbsup:


----------



## plazzman

I'm at work right now, but if I get home in time, I shall!

Thanks for this super oppertunity though, man.


----------



## ToeZup

Anytime man, thank you.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Steph05050

are we allowed to vote for ourselves???


----------



## ToeZup

Steph05050 said:


> are we allowed to vote for ourselves???


Good question Steph.

You won't be able to vote for yourself. I'll make sure it's noted in the voting thread that goes up tomorrow morning.


----------



## Toxic

I think its stupid if we vote for ourselves, is anybody not gonna vote for there own if they can? I mean Im greedy and we dont always get a great turn out from outside the graphics section.


----------



## ToeZup

I hear you Toxic that's why you guys can't vote for yourself.

Keep an eye out for the voting thread tomorrow morning.


----------



## Toxic

Good luck to everyone,


----------



## D.P.

Yea, good luck everybody


----------



## ToeZup

*This thread is closed.*


----------

